# I want to stop eating altogether.



## lizzieloves (Feb 15, 2014)

I am 28 years old and I have had IBS for 10 years.

My main symptom is my stomach swells up to the size of a bowling ball no matter what I eat or drink. I feel lucky that I have found ways to deal with constipation (large doses of black coffee work in the morning) and I don't feel that much pain or discomfort in general. But my problem is so uncomfortable to me because it's so unsightly, and I am asked if I am pregnant if I wear anything other than baggy t-shirts, and forget summer and bathing suits for the last ten years, it's just too embarassing for me. I stay thin because I've eliminated so many "problem" foods. I am vegan, I don't eat dairy, I'm gluten-free, I'm mostly sugar-free, and I only drink water (other than my morning coffee) But even water makes my stomach swell, as well makes my face swell. Therefore I have skinny arms and legs and a huge, distended gut, every day without question.

I've tried probiotics, lactose medicine, gas medicine, diet (as you see). I am just so tired of thinking about eating or not eating or going out (forget the cute clothes that I love) or worried that friends will call during the summer to go to the beach, as I live in a beach town. I know that I am lucky that it is primarily vanity and not pain that I deal with, so I feel guilty and shameful that I am so obsessed with my stomach. When I try to tell others what it is like for me they do not seem to relate or tell me it's all in my head. Mostly I deal with getting shamed for not wanting to eat, for being vegan (that is a personal choice for me based on ethics also, not just diet related). Because I hide my stomach under large t-shirts most people think that I am just very thin and need to eat. They do not understand that I will deal with other Ibs related issues like gas and severe constipation if I consume any problem foods. So most of my life is revolved around the social aspect of food and turning foods down. I hate eating with other people or going out.

I don't have health insurance or make much money so there is no way for me to see a GI again. When I did go ten years ago they basically just patted me on the back and said I'm sorry there is nothing we can do for you because you have IBS. I first started having these symptoms after a severe panic attack and if I knew my life would turn out like this I would have done everything to prevent myself from ever feeling stressed out like that :-(

It's really irreversible and there is nothing I can do? I don't even know what kinds of medicines they may have come out with since then.


----------



## rita41 (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh dear. My heart goes out to you as I have this bloated feeling as well. It seems to be getting worse with age (I am 73 yrs) so you have a long way to go. Try to stay positive and try to manage the stress. Take care. Bless you........


----------



## ChenKenLuPi (Feb 12, 2014)

It is reversable, but not easy.

Betaine Hydrochloride can be helpful, I take two with lunch (every large protein containing meal). Also aloe vera (inner fillet) is helpful, but neither cheap or fully effective. Actively researching, for a vegan seaweed and mushroom tea would be advisable. Has anyone used slippery elm or marshmallow effectively?

The energy for muscles is drawn away to treat bowels, which unfortunately hasn't helped, because we aren't told what helps.


----------



## happymommmy (Jan 28, 2014)

What's your diet like- what are you predominantly eating? Are you getting enough oils in your system? I'm wondering if olive oil could assist with the constipation. What are your trigger foods? (Foods that seem to worsen or "trigger" your symptoms. Maybe some things can be ascertained by looking at that. No, I'm not a doctor, but there are no doubt some other caring souls on this site, that if putting our heads together, could possibly better things somewhat.


----------

